# Crosstalk



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Have recently upgraded several locos to DCC using NCE D13SR's: 3- P1K Erie builts, Premier heavy pacific, AHM 4-6-4 Dreyfuss, 3 P1K RDC's, all sucessful. I have 7 loops and had placed all my other steam locos all on seperate tracks. 2 DCC Bachmann 4-8-4's,2 BLI 4-6-4's, 1 Rivarossi 4-6-4 Dreyfus, 1 IHC 4-6-2, 1 Bachmann 2-8-0. All 4 digit addresses, all previously worked fine and work separately until I recently tried this collection of locos. I replaced a consist of Erie Builts with the Dreyfus and took a Bachmann GP off and replaced it with the heavy pacific.
Now all but the BLI's are ok. The BLI's react to ANY command and shut down or start up.
One is addressed 5343 and her sister is 5334, Start one BLI and run it around and call up 2nd BLI on my Dynamis controller and give it a throttle command and 1st unit stops. Also, any command to any other loco add. and the running BLI stops and the second starts up.
Reset both BLI units on DC track to set at add 03 and reset to 03 with Command 2000 controller. Then to 03 on Dynamis program track and then to 4 digit add, and then to main track. Still flip flop commands. They were running fine until the new NCE decoders in the 4-6-4 and 4-6-2 were added to the system, now its all haywire so to speak.
Suggestions??????

RHF


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

RHF

I have no idea about this problem. But one of the
sharpest minds in DCC is Alan Gartner. You might
present him with your situation.

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

Don


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Turns out to be BUG in Dynamis Controller. Phantom address?
Had to dump 17 locos/w CV's and their consists info etc. and Factory Reset controller and restart from scratch. R-r-r-r-r-r.

RHF


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Roundhouse Foreman said:


> Turns out to be BUG in Dynamis Controller. Phantom address?
> Had to dump 17 locos/w CV's and their consists info etc. and Factory Reset controller and restart from scratch. R-r-r-r-r-r.
> 
> RHF


At least you were able to sort it. Maybe Gods way of telling you you need a new controller!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*How to increase wire guage for higher current levels?*

What is the most prudent way to convert over to DCC ,in order to operate with higher current levels? I have an existing layout with dual dc power supplies. What would be a prudent way of increasing the wire gauge? Thank you !
tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your existing wiring is likely to be sufficient for DCC. If it works
for DC it should be OK for DCC. If you are having line loss
on DC you may need to increase your buss gauge. What
gauge wire are you running on now? 

You actually should not have to rewire to go to DCC. If you have
isolated blocks with ability to switch from one power pack to another you'd
want to set all these to the same pack and ON. You would connect
the output of the DCC controller or booster to the input of these switches
and thus feed your track.

If you wanted to rewire you would use the existing track drops
and connect them to a buss back to the controller or booster
eliminating all of the block switches.

In either case you feed the entire layout with one DCC source.

DCC controllers can be bought with a variety of amperage. To
make your choice easier, consider each NON SOUND loco as half
amp. Multiply that times the number of locos that you would
expect to run AT THE SAME TIME as is common on DCC layouts.

Consider also that the amp rating of a loco is that when it's running
full speed. When running at more realistic slower speeds the amp draw
is much less. I have a 1 amp controller, but can easily run 5 or 6
locos at the same time with no issues.

If your layout is unusually large you may need additional
boosters and circuit breakers but you'd have to provide a lot more info on what you
have and what you want to do with it to get useful answers.

Don


----------

